# RAM XMP Profil



## Belezebell (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe vorhin mal den UserBenchMark durchlaufen lassen und bin da bei den Ergebnissen meines Ram-Speichers hängen geblieben.

Dort stand nämlich als Hinweis:

"Performing below potential (38th percentile) - ensure that a dual+ channel XMP BIOS profile is enabled"

Also bin ich ab ins BIOS und habe mir nochmal alles angeguckt.
XMP-Profil war auf Auto eingestellt und habe daher auf Profil 1 umgestellt.

Danach konnte der PC nicht richtig booten, bzw. braucht mehrere Versuche dafür.
Also wieder aus damit und herausfinden was sich dahinter verbirgt.

Habe gelesen das diese Profile die Einstellungen , also Spannungen etc., des RAM's beinhalten und laut dem Hinweis läuft ja mein RAM nicht mit vollem Potential.
Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob dieser Hinweis eventuell total unnötig ist, da vermutlich mein RAM nicht besser arbeiten kann, wenn ich auf Profil 1 umstelle, da es dann ja zu Bootproblemen kommt.

Mainboard: AsRock Z170 Extreme4
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM 

Hoffe jemand kann mich etwas erleuchten


----------



## amdahl (22. Mai 2017)

Schritt 1: ein Bios-Update und nochmal probieren. Danach kann man es mit anderen Lösungen versuchen.


----------



## Belezebell (22. Mai 2017)

Update ist seit paar Tagen schon drauf


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2017)

Es ist relativ simpel... der Speichercontroller deiner CPU erlaubt maximal DDR4-2133 oder 2400 (je nachdem ob Skylake oder KabyLake).
Wenn du nun 3200er RAM kaufst passt der theoretisch gar nicht weil er offiziell nicht unterstützt wird.
Das Board "weiß" das und taktet den RAM automatisch mit 2133 oder 2400 MHz - das maximale was offiziell geht.

XMP ist nun dafür da, den RAM mit einer einzigen Einstellung höher zu betreiben als die CPU es offiziell kann, sprich den RAM zu übertakten ohne vom Nutzer zu verlangen dass er alle nötigen Einstellungen manuell selbst setzt (weil man dafür ggf. auch die Speichercontrollerspannung der CPU anheben müsste usw.).

Das KANN funktionieren, muss aber nicht - besonders bei RAM-Taktraten jenseits der 3000 gibts da hier und da mal Probleme weils einfach weit über dem unterstützten ist.

Deine Möglichkeiten sind in dem Falle, XMP nicht zu verwenden und den RAM "langsam" laufen zu lassen (der Leistungsverlust dadurch ist so minimal dass du ihn nicht bemerkst) oder durch manuelles ausprobieren den RAM zu höheren Taktraten zu "zwingen".


----------



## Belezebell (23. Mai 2017)

okay also so wie ich es mir gedacht habe..
Danke für die Erläuterung!


----------



## Sputnik41182 (29. Mai 2017)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem

Ich habe die Kombination aus Asus 8 Hero, I7 Skylake und Corsair Dominator DDR4 3000

Mein Ram wird allerdings nur auf 2133 getaktet.

Ich habe nun im Bios den XMP eingeschaltet. Den RAM Takt auf Auto belassen.
Folge: der PC fährt hoch, alldings taktet der RAM nach wie vor nur mit 2133.

Zurück im Bios gebe ich nun den Takt 3000 fest an.
Folge  der PC hängt sich direkt auf, nur noch Hard Reset möglich. Danach Fehlermeldung. 

Mir bleibt nicht s anderes übrig als auf "auto" zurück zu stellen.

Ich weis inzwischen auch das diese 2133Mhz eine Empfehlung von Intel ist, aber wie kann ich diese Umgehen?
Warum gibt es denn sonst 3800Mhz ect, wenn nur 2133 unterstüztz werden.


Hat jemand eine Idee und kann mir helfen?


----------



## Neppi88 (30. Mai 2017)

Das er nachdem einstellen des XMP immer noch mit 2133 fährt klingt ehr nach einem nicht speichern im BIOS. Würde ich sagen.  

Zu den 3800 usw...  Wie schon erwähnt, es kann muss aber nicht funktionieren. 

Hast du beim Takt auf 3000 fixieren auch Timing und Spannungen geändert?


----------



## Sputnik41182 (1. Juni 2017)

Hm komisch, aber es scheint jetzt zu funktionieren.

Ich bin nochmal in Bios hab nach und nach Einstellungen enable´d/disable´d und nach jeder Änderung gespeichert und Neugestartet.
Keine Auswirkung wieder zurück gestellt. .......
Da die manuell eingestellte Frequenz von 3000 den Rechner freezen lässt habe ich 2930 eingestellt.

Obwohl ich der Meinung bin letztlich nix verändert zu haben da ich alles was  ich enabled habe auch wieder disabled habe, funktioniert es jetzt.


----------



## Sputnik41182 (1. Juni 2017)

Weiter habe ich gelesen "wer glaubt XMP rein und fertig ,der ist blauäugig."

Alles was über den Vorgaben von Intel liegen würde, ist Overclocking.

Außerdem wäre die höhere Frequenz nicht zu spüren sondern nur messebar.

Mal sehn ob ich es lasse


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2017)

Das ist richtig, ich habe mal ein Test mit 3DMark Fire Strike einmal mit 3000 MHz und einmal mit nur 2133Mhz gemacht, der Unterschied war so gering das es auch unter Messtoleranz fallen könnte.
Wobei es auch sein kann das mit anderen Anwendungen oder Spiele doch etwas ausmachen kann. Aber wahrscheinlich würde ich davon selbst nichts merken.


----------

